# 5 man limit of grouper,54# gag,20#reds,and others



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Today's crew was Cliff, Earl, Steven, Tim and myself. Friday we were able to catch our live bait and just before departing offshore we topped off with some live cigar minnows. We left out of the pensacola pass and was met with a gentle seas and a 5 knot wind from the NE. Three of the crew settled into bean bags for the 2 hour ride to the SW. Just before I pulled back on the throttles it was all eyes open andevery one was getting ready to drop lines to the bottom. With the anchor set, it was down to the bottom, but before you could get there it was instant hook up with an AJ or king. When you could get to the bottom again it was hook up with a scamp, red or yellowfin grouper. While at that spot, Tim advised every one to come up as he had just hooked a shark. After about 2 mintues into the fight he changed his call to copper belly. And sure enough a nice 54# gag was ready for the gaff and ice.It was not james but that give's us another reason to go back and try again for him. Some nice 20# red and a good grade of scamp filled the box along with a few snowy groupers. We justbarely beat the Blue Angel crowd in and now it's time to clean a few fish. The water was the bluest we have seen all year and the schools of bonitos were every were. Hereare a few pictures of our catch and it was good to fish with Earl and Cliff for the first time and good to have Steve back from Iraq.Gene and Crew


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

man. i havent been out in the gulf in three years. you guys are making me want to save up for a charter 



grats on the grouper. looks like an awesome trip.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Someone had fun getting their butt kicked by a gag.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *lobsterman (7/11/2009)*Someone had fun getting their butt kicked by a gag.


The only butt getting kicked was the gag and groupers of today .We played a game of snatch and grab NO MERCY!!!!!!!LOL

TIM


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

it is for sure an awesome catch, I don't have the range with my boat to do that damage and more. 4 years ago we did it on a regular basis but the pressure on them now is crazy.


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a great catch!! Mr. Earle is a blast to fish with too. Congrats on a great day and a beauty of a grouper!!:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great job guys. How about bringing some of those Scamp up here for the fish fry tonight. My wifeis ready to get me back out there I guess I wasn't in a very good mood today.

Rob


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn nice haul fella's. I look forward to getting out there with you guys some day..


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

The cast changes but the results stay the same. What can you say?It is neat to see Earl and Cliff in your crew this week. You sure know how to put a crew together.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow. Outstanding as always.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats on another fine trip. Good Job Tim on keeping the Grouper Master Title.:bowdown


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

before i opened this thread,i said to myself...........its got to be the dam$ RECESS crew again..............as usual good jobs guys.......can one of you take my "spot" locator with you so i can keep a eye on yall oke


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice job team as always i will be there next time. we did good todaytoo.


----------



## mayday 57 (Nov 18, 2008)

wowthat is a great catch


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

this was a great day of fishing! i had a blast not just catching the fish but the whole day was great. gene, steve and tim are a top notch group of people to fish with( tim could use a little bit of rittlin) but he is the grouper master. i've got enough aj to make plenty of rogers dip so i'll be over the grill tommorrow. i'm am very much looking forward to the next trip the big purple boat. thanks Gene, tim and steve for a wonderfull day of fishing fun!!:clap


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm still up for adoption.... Great job!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice gag Tim! great box of fish guys....sorry I missed it today..can't wait to get back out there. 

Brad


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Your Limit and beat the crowd.:clap 

My boy's and I were driving south on Blue Angel, and saw you trailoring home. They couldn't wait to see your report. Way to go guy's!!!! :clap (They are standing over my shoulder)

Okay, they are gone. I am so glad they love something Purple, besides Barney!!!!

Last week my 9 yr old saw you pass us at the Antares or Avocet,that was great. The Purple Recess!!!! :bowdown


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Run Dover (7/11/2009)*Your Limit and beat the crowd.:clap
> 
> My boy's and I were driving south on Blue Angel and saw you trailoring home. They couldn't wait to see your report. Way to go guy's!!!! :clap (They are standing of my shoulder)
> 
> ...


Scott Just think you have two boys that some day will turn out like my son Tim. Man you are going to have alot of fish to clean. Keep up the good work taking your sons fishing. And just think some day when you get old they just might take YOU fishing. Hi boys. Gene Team Recess


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown Yet another fine example of tremendous fishing. You guys are truly the grouper kings. NIce haul. that Copper Belly looks every bit of 60 lbs next to the Jacks.

Chris:clap:clap


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Are you a guide? If not you might want to start b/c you posts are freaking crazy! Great catch.


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for a great trip and fishing with a good group of guys. Earle


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I think I need to take a sick day at work sometime soon!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

I wakeup today, and what is the first thing i do?...i open the laptop and look at this post again. Great job guys.

Brad


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice catch Gene, 

James' little brother is a stud!!!!!

The AJ looks 40+

Great job guys.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Outstanding :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Once again congrats on an awesome trip, that's getting to become a common saying everytime you guys get offshore! That gag is absolutely beautiful and it looks like a real nice grade of jacks as well. Are ya'll fishing the RFRA tourney coming up? If so, your boat will be tough to beat.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Team Recess, you are have to be the most pruductive boat int he Pensacola area. Nice catch. good seeing you at sherman cove as well.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *The Duke (7/12/2009)*Thanks for a great trip and fishing with a good group of guys. Earle


 Earle You are welcome hope to get you and Cliff aboard again reel soon. Gene Team Recess


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

As ALWAYS...:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:clap:clap:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

Jim

PS... Why are they called "copper belly" I've never seen any copper coloration.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow !!!:clap


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Gene, seeing you ride the boat up the ramp you are a fish god.Nice work guys.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *cobe killer (7/11/2009)*this was a great day of fishing! i had a blast not just catching the fish but the whole day was great. gene, steve and tim are a top notch group of people to fish with( tim could use a little bit of rittlin) but he is the grouper master. i've got enough aj to make plenty of rogers dip so i'll be over the grill tommorrow. i'm am very much looking forward to the next trip the big purple boat. thanks Gene, tim and steve for a wonderfull day of fishing fun!!:clap


Cliff We are glad you had a great day fishing. I hope you and Earle will join us again. Oh and by the way ( rittlin does not help, the boy just loves to catch fish) GET THEM OFF THE BOTTOM is just a war chant LOL. Gene


----------



## c-hawse (Jun 22, 2009)

hay gene looks like you got lucky again,lol ,you might just become a good

fisherman someday, tell your wife i said hi and we all miss you and her in class

on sunday morings,glad to see steve made it back ok

in Christ c-hawse


----------



## Renegade_2010 (Jul 8, 2008)

> *Realtor (7/12/2009)*Team Recess, you are have to be the most pruductive boat int he Pensacola area. Nice catch.




+1 



You guys have a great haul of fish every week. I can't wait to read your post each week.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job Team Recess as usual, man I should just copy and paste from all my other recess post's. You guys are killing them.:clap


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown Tim I hope my son grows up as cool as you and will take his old Pappy out fishing and put him on those good fish like you do for your Pops.LOL



Who won the "GROUPER MASTER" Title on this trip?



Just throwing it out there i'm on mid-tour till the end of July, so if ya'll go out and need an extra crew member give me a holler.



Awesome catch ya'll, and very nice Grouper. Thanks for sharing.:letsdrink:letsdrink:clap:clap


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

as always, heck of a trip. and that is a heck of a gag:clap:clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *GONU (7/13/2009)*:bowdown:bowdown Tim I hope my son grows up as cool as you and will take his old Pappy out fishing and put him on those good fish like you do for your Pops.LOL
> 
> Who won the "GROUPER MASTER" Title on this trip?
> 
> ...


Kevin the grouper master title stays with me for the 4th bottom trip in a row i hope someone steps up soon cause all the grouper is giving me a bad case of " GROUPER BACK" . Just kidding guys NOT!!!! Kevin enjoy it over there cause i'm still jealious .

TIM


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome report, James little brother no doubt. :bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *recess (7/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *GONU (7/13/2009)*:bowdown:bowdown Tim I hope my son grows up as cool as you and will take his old Pappy out fishing and put him on those good fish like you do for your Pops.LOL
> ...


Tim,

...just so happens i think i've missed the past 4 bottom fishing trips. I don't see myself allowing any more family or friends tovisit the new house causing me to entertain instead of fish for quite some time. :banghead

...so, watch out! I'll be gunning for that title. :toast in allseriousness though, it's tough to beat ol Tim if he really wants the title. He has a knack for boating the monsters.


----------



## TMONEY (Dec 31, 2007)

Great catch guys, that is one bad @$$ grouper. Gene i would really appreciate if you could do what we talked about today at the store.

thanks, Travis


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *TMONEY (7/14/2009)*Great catch guys, that is one bad @$$ grouper. Gene i would really appreciate if you could do what we talked about today at the store.
> 
> thanks, Travis


 Thanks Travis. PM sent. Gene


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Another great box of quality fish! I heard you guys are fishing the RFA offshore slam, you will be the ones to beat!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Matt Mcleod (7/15/2009)*Another great box of quality fish! I heard you guys are fishing the RFA offshore slam, you will be the ones to beat!


Sorry Matt we won't be fishing that tourney it was a thought when we heard from JOEZ , but we are concentrating on the mega shark touney . Plus bottom bumping tounaments aren't are thing, Bluewater is where are heart is, remember i'm from Hawaii puerto rico and the keys those are the places i grew up so bluewater is breed into me , plus having a great Captain like my father which has honestly been there done that . Plus being able to kill a big shark sounds to fun , its revenge for all the grouper they eat that are coming to the boat.

TIM


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *jim t (7/12/2009)*As ALWAYS...:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:clap:clap:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink
> 
> Jim
> 
> PS... Why are they called "copper belly" I've never seen any copper coloration.


 Jim I think when they grow to about 40 pounds or larger they start to form a copper color on thier belly's. I have not seen that coloration in smaller gags. I am told it is from them laying in the gravel and not hovering like the smaller ones.I also know that the larger black grouper that we catch down south in the keys over 40# or so will have the same discoloration.Maybe Cory will chine in and let us know the real reasons. Gene Team Recess


----------



## gtchris19 (May 14, 2009)

Totally off subject, but what are the long silver fish in the bottom (middle right) of the picture. (Below the big grouper).


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *gtchris19 (7/16/2009)*Totally off subject, but what are the long silver fish in the bottom (middle right) of the picture. (Below the big grouper).


Blueline Tilefish very good to eat but have a higher mercury content than most fish.


----------



## gtchris19 (May 14, 2009)

Good to know. Thanks Recess!


----------



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

We are going to try some deep dropping out of Destin. Was wondering how many hooks do you have on your rigs, and how much weight are you guys using to get down, and are you using any light sticks/elctralumes like the boys in S.Florida use when they are dropping 600 ft plus?



thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *destincabo (7/18/2009)*We are going to try some deep dropping out of Destin. Was wondering how many hooks do you have on your rigs, and how much weight are you guys using to get down, and are you using any light sticks/elctralumes like the boys in S.Florida use when they are dropping 600 ft plus?
> 
> thanks for any info you can provide.
> 
> [/quote We use a 5 hook rig.3# weight remember what goes down must come up. Some fisherman use 3, 5, and up to 10#'s We do not like to use more then 3#. It makes it alot easyer to come back up with hopefully a fish attach. You will need to work on driver and angler they both have to commuicate with each other that the most important advise I can offer. Good luck. Gene Team Recess


----------



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback and info on the hook size and weight size. We've got a cheater on board, electric with 100lb braid for when we give this a shot and try to figure things out. Thanks again for sharing your info, we'll let you know how we do. Have certainly enjoyed reading your post. Good luck the rest of the season.


----------

